# Fisher plow adjustment?



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

I have a 8 1/2 foot Fisher MM1. If I have the plow in the vee position and go to the scoop or even the straight position, the right hand wing seems to move much slower than the left. So when going to scoop position the left hand wing will already be there and the right one will only be 3/4 of the way. Is there an adjustment that I can do to make the right hand wing move at the same speed as the left? Or will I just have to live with it? Any help will be appreciated!!!


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Your going to have to live with it. The hydralics are designed so that the fluid goes through the valve for the left wing first. Its like the "someone flushed the toilet while your in the shower" problem, the toilet always seams to get more cold water than you and now your standing there with scalding water beating on your back.


----------

